
Famous quotes, the way a woman would have to say them during a meeting - sonabinu
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/compost/wp/2015/10/13/jennifer-lawrence-has-a-point-famous-quotes-the-way-a-woman-would-have-to-say-them-during-a-meeting/
======
gonewest
I don't see the male stereotype as being all that great. In practice you have
men declaring as fact things that are easily debatable. The inevitable
response comes back as a challenge, an argument of semantics ensues, and at
the end of the day you reach a mutual détente where nobody has lost face, but
nobody is wiser for the argument either. The original point obliterated by the
posture.

Whereas if the discussion had been framed as "Listen, I have a very strong
opinion on this one but I respect that you may disagree, and I want to
understand why," then presumably you reach an understanding and possible both
parties emerge the wiser.

------
r-w
I’ve never seen this gender stereotype in action, but then again I’m not in
the workplace yet. However, I do see that some of my classmates, including me
and other guys, put their thoughts this way in order to avoid sounding too
sure of themselves if they end up being wrong or to avoid inciting a debate.
Maybe this signifies a parallel between student–teacher and woman–man
relationships.

